# "To Speak for the Dead," the first of the Jake Lassiter series, now an e-book...



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

"Move over, Scott Turow. Mystery writing at its very, very best." --Larry King, USA TODAY

I'm happy to introduce the e-book edition of To Speak for the Dead, the first of my series featuring linebacker-turned-lawyer Jake Lassiter. The book was published in 15 countries and adapted into an NBC movie. Here's the set-up:

A doctor in love with his patient's wife...
A fatal mistake during surgery...
Accident? Malpractice? Or murder?

Defending a surgeon in a malpractice case, Jake Lassiter begins to suspect that his client is innocent of negligence...but guilty of murder. Add a sexy widow, a deadly drug, and a grave robbery to the stew and you have the setting for Miami's trial of the century.

The 20th Anniversary e-book edition is priced at $2.99 with all author proceeds pledged to the Four Diamonds Fund for cancer treatment at Penn State Hershey Children's Hospital. It's a cause that's dear to my heart.

The Jake Lassiter Series:

To Speak for the Dead
Night Vision
False Dawn
Mortal Sin
Flashback
Fool Me Twice
Flesh & Bones
Lassiter (coming 2011)

More info at http://www.paul-levine.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul--

welcome to KindleBoards!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature (as you've done. ). Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to bookmark your thread so you can add to it, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when they have announcements or updates. And be sure to read the fine print below, as it contains more useful information!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Paul!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.*

Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind and gracious welcome, guys! 

Paul
http://www.paul-levine.com


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm posting a review for my mom on Mr. Levine's book Solomon vs Lord. She finished it last night and has already started the second in the series. I called her a couple of days ago when Mr. Levine joined KB and she immediately bought several 
of his books. She hasn't stopped talking about them. 
deb


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

A big Thank You to the Penn Stater magazine for its story, "Paul Levine's Latest E-Book Is for the Kids." (Reporting that all proceeds from the e-book edition of "To Speak for the Dead," priced at $2.99, go to cancer treatment at Hershey Children's Hospital.)  [URL=http://pennstatermag.com/2010/07/02/paul-levines-latest-e-book-is-for-the-kids/]http://pennstatermag.com/2010/07/02/paul-levines-latest-e-book-is-for-the-kids/ [/url]

"Mystery writing at its very, very best." --Larry King, USA TODAY


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

A big thank you to Fresh Fiction for publishing my contentious interview with a very argumentative Jake Lassiter, the linebacker-turned-linebacker hero of "To Speak for the Dead" and six other novels.  [URL=http://freshfiction.com/page.php?id=2721]http://freshfiction.com/page.php?id=2721 [/url]










ALL proceeds from "To Speak for the Dead" go to the Four Diamonds Fund for cancer treatment at Hershey Children's Hospital. Also now on Kindle: "Night Vision," second of the Lassiter series. http://www.paul-levine.com/books/night_vision.asp 

Paul Levine


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Many thanks to Oline Cogdill for her kind mention of the e-book edition of "To Speak for the Dead" in today's South Florida Sun-Sentinel. For the blink of an eye (two days) in July, the $2.99 e-book book was the number one hard-boiled mystery on Kindle. 









Here's an excerpt of the Sun-Sentinel piece:

_Paul Levine's "To Speak for the Dead" helped launch the current wave of Florida mysteries when it came out in 1990. His character Jake Lassiter, a smart-mouthed former linebacker turned hard-nosed Miami lawyer, showcased the South Florida backdrop with all its quirks. Levine's series, which went on hiatus in 1997, earned the John D. MacDonald Florida Fiction Award; "To Speak for the Dead" was named one of the 10 best mysteries of the year by the Los Angeles Times.

To mark the 20th anniversary of his first novel, Levine is putting out "To Speak for the Dead" as an e-book on Amazon Kindle and Smashwords.

Levine is giving all proceeds of "To Speak for the Dead" sales to the Four Diamonds Fund, which supports treatment and research at Penn State Hershey Children's Hospital. More information is at paul-levine.com

All seven Lassiter novels will be published as e-books during the next year. A new novel, appropriately called "Lassiter," is scheduled to be published in September, 2011, by Bantam.

Levine, who now lives in Los Angeles, wrote 20 episodes of the CBS military drama "JAG," and co-created the Supreme Court show "First Monday," starring James Garner. He also has written two stand-alone thrillers including last year's "Illegal," plus the four-book Solomon vs. Lord series._

 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/SPEAK-DEAD-Jake-Lassiter-ebook/dp/B003SHDUD6]http://www.amazon.com/SPEAK-DEAD-Jake-Lassiter-ebook/dp/B003SHDUD6 [/url]


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

A big THANKS to Amazon for naming TO SPEAK FOR THE DEAD to its list of *Best Books Under 3 Bucks.* http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/RY3B9XD8I28E3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Paul, you've talked me into it.  I added it to my lengthy TBR list...


Betsy


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Update:
Seven months after publication on Kindle, "To Speak for the Dead" remains the top selling of my Jake Lassiter series. It's the first book in the series, and it's the one Stephen J. Cannell adapted into an NBC television movie re-titled, "Lassiter: Justice on the Bayou."

So, thanks to all who made the book the number one bestselling hardboiled mystery on Amazon last July.

And for those who haven't yet read it, well, it's still selling for $2.99 HERE ON KINDLE.

Paul Levine
Author of the Jake Lassiter series


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

A reader just sent me a tattered clipping from The Miami Herald's book section, September 1990.

"To Speak for the Dead" was the number one bestselling hardcover in South Florida.

Update: The Miami Herald no longer has a bestseller list. Or a book section. And it's barely holding on as a newspaper.

But "To Speak for the Dead" enjoys new life as an e-book, 21 years after publication and for a time last Fall, *was number one bestseller on Kindle's hardboiled fiction list.*

Thank you, old readers and new.

Paul Levine


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

It's been 9 months since I put "TO SPEAK FOR THE DEAD" on Kindle, some 21 years after it was published, selling roughly 400,000 copies in mass market paperback for Bantam.

Since last June, I've published several others on Kindle, but "Dead..." remains the bestseller, hitting the number one spot on Kindle's hardboiled list several times. As all the proceeds go to Hershey Children's Hospital for pediatric cancer treatment, I am very grateful.

I also hope you'll try the rest of the Jake Lassiter series. They're listed below, and there's one more to go. "Flesh & Bones" will be out next month. Then in September, the new hardcover from Bantam, "Lassiter."

Many thanks...

Paul Levine

"TO SPEAK FOR THE DEAD" 
"FOOL ME TWICE" 
"NIGHT VISION" 
"RIPTIDE" 
"MORTAL SIN"
"FALSE DAWN"


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Several readers have written, saying in effect, _Okay, okay...we've read the Jake Lassiter backlist. When the heck is a new book coming out?_The answer: September. A Bantam hardcover...and e-book. It's the first new book in the series since 1987. Fourteen years! I'll have more to say about it this summer. In the meantime, here's the cover. (Sorry about the size. If I could make it smaller, I would!)









Paul Levine

"TO SPEAK FOR THE DEAD" 
"FOOL ME TWICE" 
"NIGHT VISION" 
"RIPTIDE" 
"MORTAL SIN"
"FALSE DAWN"


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

"To Speak for the Dead" has been a Kindle bestseller on-and-off for 11 months now...21 years after publication.

Here's a photo I just unearthed: my first book signing! That's July 21, 1990. Bookworks, South Miami, Florida. The store is long gone. "To Speak for the Dead," priced at $2.99, with all proceeds to the Four Diamonds Fund for pediatric cancer...rolls on.









Paul Levine


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I just reduced the price of "To Speak for the Dead" to 99 cents. One week only.

A free 8,500 word excerpt appears on Kindle Nation today.

The first of the Jake Lassiter novels was an international bestseller, and now all e-book proceeds go to the Four Diamonds Fund for cancer treatment of children.

Here's the link for "To Speak for the Dead" on Amazon for 99 cents.

Paul Levine


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Twenty-two years ago this week, "To Speak for the Dead" was published as a hardcover by Random House. Today, it's the NUMBER ONE mystery series entry and NUMBER THREE legal thriller on Kindle's bestseller lists.

Thanks for the support!

Paul Levine


----------

